# Donor everything!



## krolland70 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi there, I was on this helpful site last year when I had thought I had given up with IVF.

IUI x 2 with donor sperm as husband is sterile, success 1st time missed miscarriage at 8 weeks, then another failed IUI and then an IVF at 41 BFP end of Jan another missed miscarriage at 9 weeks. We started adoption and got rejected as too much debt from fertility treatment!!! so after much soul searching we are back on the IVF journey. Thinking donor egg as well as sperm as now nearly 43 and had 2 miscarriages, has anyone used donor egg and sperm out there? we are looking at Eugin as hear good things? any reviews from you ladies?

Missed Miscarriage- when do you start getting tested for Immune issues or clotting issues etc associated with miscarriage? after 2 or 3? if so what tests can you have.

I am so scared of going through it again, having more debt and losing another due to a condition that could have been tested for...........................help! this is scarier than last time.


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

you might want to post on the 40's board where everyone will read your post 
best of luck -
Morganna xxx


----------



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Kat
I am sorry you really sound like you have been through the mil hugs.... I am 42 years old we are cycling with Serum in Greece we are using donor eggs and sperm as we are reaching the end of the road so we want to give it our best shoot this time.
We choose Serum because they are very helpful in couples that have been through alot of IVFs this will be our first treatment that we are using immune drugs.
I am sorry to hear about your miscarriages very heart breaking, it may be helpful to have a look into immunes  I firstly got my done in London ARGC which was a good few years ago which did not flag up anything major it may be worth giving them a ring if you are based in the London area.
Or you could go along to your gp which I did about a year or so ago explained the situation to him he was very helpful and kind to me which he did arrange for me to see a consultant in the hospital which he said these tests were not available on the NHS but did offer to get them done for a faction of the price I had been quoted for private clinic in London
It is hard and very expensive situation but worth looking into if you can?
If you would like any more information I would be happy to help if I can
thanks
Jet


----------



## Mimi37 (Apr 1, 2013)

Dear Kat Morgan & Jet,

Reading your stories gives me courage to keep going. 

I was thirty seven when this whole journey started, now 40, no children and never been pregnant. Doing my best to not feel a total failure.

God bless,

Mimi


----------

